# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Modele te reja kasash per kompjuter.

## ismani

keto jan disa nga kasat e modifikuara per kompjutera,mjaft te vecanta dhe unike klikoni ne figure per te pare edhe detajet e kompjuterit

----------


## ismani



----------


## Mexhi

Keshtu duket shtepiza e PC-se time

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Beje nje fotografi ate pc tend me celular apo aparat mo Mexhi ta shikojme njehere PE VERTETI,se keshtu kot e kot me google nuk me besohet  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## interX

mua asnje prej ketyre sme pelqen me shume se tradicionalet.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Keshtu duket shtepiza e PC-se time


He more Mexhi,do ti besh nje fotografi asaj Kases se PC tend,apo jo ? Apo nuk ke me cte besh fotografine. :Lulja3:

----------


## Mexhi

> He more Mexhi,do ti besh nje fotografi asaj Kases se PC tend,apo jo ? Apo nuk ke me cte besh fotografine.


Pershendetje


Per fat te keq e kam shitur. Nese shikon ne faqen ku ka qene inserati mund te shohesh edhe numrin e telefonit te personit qe ka bere ate, provo dhe thire!!!


http://www.willhaben.at/iad/bap/object?adId=14901562


.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pershendetje
> 
> 
> Per fat te keq e kam shitur. Nese shikon ne faqen ku ka qene inserati mund te shohesh edhe numrin e telefonit te personit qe ka bere ate, provo dhe thire!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/bap/object?adId=14901562
> 
> 
> .


E mire t'keqen mire.

----------


## benseven11

Thermaltake level 10 kase kompjuteri me celes sigurie http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/...=219098,00.jpg per te mos lejuar njeri te fuse duart brenda ne kompjuter.Disenjuar nga Thermaltake ne bashkepunim me
BMW(kompania e makinave) dhe  DesignworksUSA
Ne faqen e dyqanit te kompjuterave Newegg kushton 850$

----------


## benseven11

Kase kompjuteri Thermaltake level10 850$

----------

